# Collars



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

I am new to the e-collar training. What would be the best type of collar to buy starting out. I have been looking at the tritronics G2 series. I will only have one dog. I have never used one, but my brother in law said I will need one. So, if anyone has info or ideas let me know. Thanks


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

alaska,

It depends on what your looking for in an e-collar. For example, range, tone feature, continuous stimulation, momentary stimulation, maybe adding another dog to the family in the future, the warranty on the products, and most important customer service after the sale. Then factoring how much you want to spend. I would look at these items and you can look at all the leading collar companies out there.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Kevin (a.k.a - SDB) didn't say it, but I will. Buy a SportDog collar and don't look back. I used a Tri-Tronics before getting my SportDog SD-2000 last fall. I love my SD collar. 

Though I have not had a lick of problems with my collar, a few people have in the past. This is not to imply they have many problems, they don't. But just like every company out there, occassionaly an inferior product reaches the consumer. Every single one of the users that had a deffective collar that I have either personally talked to or read about has had nothing but positive comments about the customer service at SportDog. You can feel confident that buying a SportDog collar is a lifetime investment.

The SD-2000 collar sells for $279, much cheaper than many of it's competitors. However, you might also look at the SD-400 for about $149. This is a collar with less range but all of the features of its big brother.

Last thing I would like to say is work with someone who has collar-conditioned a dog before. Watch their dog and make sure they are happy to have the collar on, this is a pretty good sign that the dog was collar-conditioned in a positive and humane manner. An e-collar is a great training tool, but can easily be abused. If you have any questions about using the collar, this is a great place to ask.

Roger


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Basshole,

How much do I owe you for that one? Just kidding. I just wanted to give some directions on what you should look for in an e-collar. Your right though RTF is the place to get the information for your dog training advice. Basshole is right though if you have never used an e-collar try to work with some that has it will make your life a lot easier when your training.


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have some time to research. I understand that I need to work with someone who uses a collar. I have a long way to go before I put my dog under one. Just thought I'd see what is out there. You guy's are correct. RTF is a great place to ask questions! Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I wouldn't give you a wooden nickel for a bathtub full of any brand of collars, EXCEPT TT products. However, I would stay away from the G-2 series at this time as they seem to be having the normal troubles with them as with any major revision. As I understand it, the coupling between the battery and the transmitter is rather poor and needs to be re engineeered. It happened before when they launched the XL series.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My Pro 500 XLS didn't last worth a damn. That's why I'm using Sportdog.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I switch from TT to SportDog and have not looked back.. SportDog has a collar for everyone and the Customer Serivce is second to non and the warranty is great and product is made to last and work everytime.


----------



## Lance Vines (Feb 9, 2004)

I have to disagree with most of you. Dogtra 1200NC. Has been the best by far. You just have to coat the contact points with electrical coating to make them look like a TT contact points. This will make the collar more consistant. My dogta last for at least one week on every charge. And has been used hard.

The sport dog collar I just bought will not had a charge very long and I am not getting good connection with dog all the time. One time get a correction and next time not. I like the size but I don't want to have to charge it every other day. And I have to get a correction every time I push the button.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

On my Sportdogs, the battery lasts for weeks. I use them every day for a couple/three hours. I don't make a lot of corrections but I want it available if I need to. I usually only charge it when I forget to turn them off. Which usually happens every few weeks or so.  

Sounds like you got a bad battery Lance.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Same as Howard. I have not charged my collar since I returned from South Dokata on July13th. Autumn wears her collar everyday and it has not indicated a low battery yet. She doesn't get corrected with it daily, but she does wear it everytime we train or go for a walk.

I agree with Howard. Sounds like a bad battery. Call SD up and experience that world-class service for yourself.

BTW, I didn't have to do any modification to my collar to have it be an effective tool.

Roger


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've used Innotek, TriTronics and Sportdog. In November, I will have used Sportdog Brand collars exclusively for 2 years and like the others say, I haven't looked back. I've had issues, but no more issues than I had with TT when I was using them. The bonus is that Sportdog also has the best price point and the best customer service/warranty...making them the best value IMHO.

Lance, contact SD, I don't charge collars but every few weeks. Sounds like you got a bad battery. They will take care of you


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2005)

I charge mine maybe every three weeks, Orion wears it whenever we're outside. probaby approx. 2-3 hrs at least a day. I don't think I've ever seen the low battery indicator.

SD2000 has good range, a good range of stimulation, waterproof/submersible transmitter & receiver, tone button and can be set for different configurations of control and can add a second collar.

I'm very happy with mine, and happy with SportDogs service. I had a few training questions, I called or emailed them and they were more than happy to help.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Lance,

The charge time will depend on which model you have. If you have one of the SD-400/400S then your charge time is about 20-24 hours. That is due to the smaller receiver and the small battery that it holds. If you getting close to this then it is working properly. 

Now if you have one of the SD-1200, SD-1800, SD-2000, and SD-2400 then you are having trouble with the charge. Give Gary a call at SportDOG and we'll get it swapped out for you.


----------

